# المنتديات الخاصة > القصة والشعر >  أراكِ، فَتَحْلُو لَدَيّ الحياة ُ....لــــ أبو القاسم الشابي

## صفاء عطاالله

أراكِ، فَتَحْلُو لَدَيّ الحياة ُ ................	ويملأُ نَفسي صَبَاحُ الأملْ

وتنمو بصدرِي ورُودٌ، عِذابٌ	 ..........وتحنو على قلبيَ المشتعِلْ


ويفْتِنُني فيكِ فيضُ الحياة ِ	..........وذاك الشّبابُ، الوديعُ، الثَّمِلْ

ويفتنُني سِحْرُ تلك الشِّفاهِ ..............	ترفرفُ منْ حولهنّ القُبَلْ

فأعبُدُ فيكِ جمالَ السّماء،................	ورقَة َ وَرْدِ الرَّبيعِ، الخضِلْ

وطُهْرَ الثلوج، وسِحْرَ المروج	............. مُوَشَّحَة ً بشعاعِ الطَّفَلْ

أراكِ، فأُخْلَقُ خلْقاً جديداً	................كأنّيَ لم أَبْلُ حربَ الوجودْ

ولم أحتمِلْ فيه عِبثاً، ثقيلاً	........... من الذِّكْريَاتِ التي لا تَبيدْ

وأضغاثِ أيّاميَ، الغابراتِ	 ..........وفيها الشَّقيُّ، وفيها السَّعيدْ

ويْغْمُرُ روحِي ضياءٌ، رفيقٌ	...................... تُكَلّلهُ رَائعاتُ الورودْ

وتُسْمُعُني هَاتِهِ الكَائِنَاتُ	......... رقيقَ الأغاني، وحُلْوَ النشيدْ

وترقصُ حولِي أمانٍ، طِرابٌ	............ وأفراحُ عُمْرِ خَلِيٍّ، سَعيدْ

كأنِّيَ أصبَحْتُ فوقَ البَشَرْ	................ وتهتزُّ مثْلَ اهتزازِ الوتَرْ

أناملَ، لُدْناً، كرَطْب الزَّهَرْ

فتخطو أناشيدُ قلبيَ، سكْرَى ..........	تغرِّدُ، تَحْتَ ظِلالِ القَمَرْ

وتملأَني نَشْوة ٌ، لا تُحَدُّ	-

أوَدُّ بروحي عناقَ الوجودِ	...........بما فيه من أنفسٍ، أو شجرْ

وليلٍ يفرُّ، وفجرٍ يكرُّ	 .................وغَيْمٍ، يُوَشِّي رداءَ السحرْ

************
أبو القاسم الشابي

 :Tr7ib Tr 4 1:

----------


## رحيمة

*شكرآ جزيلا على الموضوع الرائع و المميز 
*

----------


## كريم ممدوح

مشكوووووووووووووووور

----------


## زهرة دياب

شكرا جزيلااا

----------

